# shooting after fontana car show



## rollerzonlyoc2ie (Jun 29, 2004)

have you guys all heard there was a terrible aftermath of shooting after the show my friends was struck by a passing bullit there at the hospital right now with a bullet to his head and a friends in critical condition due to stupid asshole that always fuck it up for everyone garantee there wont be a show at fontana again 

lets all thank the asshole can you

if you need more info check the news it will be on there


the news media was at the hospital for a long time they said


----------



## rollerzonlyoc2ie (Jun 29, 2004)

hey carlos where you there





> _Originally posted by rollerzonlyoc2ie_@Jun 12 2005, 11:02 PM
> *have you guys all heard there was a terrible aftermath of shooting after the show my friends was struck by a passing bullit  there at the hospital right now with a bullet to his head and a friends in critical condition due to stupid asshole that always fuck it up for everyone garantee there wont be a show at fontana again
> 
> lets all thank the asshole can you
> ...


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

Wow... Some people just don't get it. My prayers are with your loved ones that are hurt. May they pull through as quick as possible.


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)




----------



## rollerzonlyoc2ie (Jun 29, 2004)

they are not family memebers just some good friends some famous rapper got hit to i hear and he knott doing good



> _Originally posted by Vegas Blvd_@Jun 12 2005, 11:07 PM
> *Wow... Some people just don't get it. My prayers are with your loved ones that are hurt. May they pull through as quick as possible.
> [snapback]3264888[/snapback]​*


----------



## rollerzonlyoc2ie (Jun 29, 2004)

sorry for the spelling my son is repling for me



> _Originally posted by rollerzonlyoc2ie_@Jun 12 2005, 11:09 PM
> *they are not family memebers just some good friends some famous rapper got hit to  i hear and he knott doing good
> [snapback]3264895[/snapback]​*


----------



## rollerzonlyoc2ie (Jun 29, 2004)

hey carlos whats up is that you from locompany


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

damn thats crazy shit...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

THATS SOME FUCK SHIT SORRY TO HEAR THAT BOUT TH HOMIES HOPE HE GET GOOD BUT WHO WAS THE RAPPER????


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Happened at the AMPM one of the reasons i choose not to attend some shows too many pussies that are afraid to fight and have nothing to live for, my family comes first fuck a car show


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

My prayer go out to those injuried, Keep us informed. If hospital visit necessary let me know.


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 12 2005, 10:17 PM
> *Happened at the AMPM one of the reasons i choose not to attend some shows too many pussies that are afraid to fight and have nothing to live for, my family comes first fuck a car show
> [snapback]3264947[/snapback]​*



yeah and you know how i love those damn rib sandwiches and corn dogs. some of the stuff we always talk about on here about why lowriding will never be certain way. we are called the haterz, but the only ones being ignorant and hating are those who have no respect for anything or anyone but themselves. hope they are all alright, only out to have a nice at a show and get lead instead.


----------



## GASHOPJUNKIE (Feb 3, 2005)

some things will never change


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

Our prayers are with your homie and his family. I just don't understand why thing like this have to happen. It benefits no one at all!!!!!!!!!!!!

Forgive my language but those are some stupid fuckers that only ruin good days!!!


----------



## LincolnSwingin (Mar 31, 2005)

stupid motherfuckers. :angry: its people like that are giveing lowriding a bad name.i hope your homie make it thru. shit, now im reallly happy we left early.


----------



## Saggas (Feb 9, 2004)

who was the rapper that got hit bro?
my prayers are with your friends.
i thank the lord everyday this shit doesn't happen very often in australia


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2005)

I DON'T WANT 2 MENTION ANY NAMEZ BUT INSIDE SOURCEZ SAY THE RAPPER IZ OK... I HOPE YOUR LOVED ONEZ RECOVER SOON.


----------



## blvdsixty (Apr 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 12 2005, 11:17 PM
> *Happened at the AMPM one of the reasons i choose not to attend some shows too many pussies that are afraid to fight and have nothing to live for, my family comes first fuck a car show
> [snapback]3264947[/snapback]​*


I'M WITH YOU ON THAT...


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

AMPM was getting pretty busy after the show......I'm surprised that shit went down with all the police stalking that corner.


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SEXIA_213_@Jun 13 2005, 12:20 AM
> *I DON'T WANT 2 MENTION ANY NAMEZ BUT INSIDE SOURCEZ SAY THE RAPPER IZ OK... I HOPE YOUR LOVED ONEZ RECOVER SOON.
> [snapback]3265493[/snapback]​*



:uh: :uh:"INSIDE SOURCEZ" :uh: ...who is it ...you goddamn genius


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Jun 12 2005, 11:19 PM
> *but the only ones being ignorant and hating are those who have no respect for anything or anyone but themselves. [snapback]3265232[/snapback]​*


they dont got respect for themselves, get real respect or know anything about respect

my inside sources say "i coulda told you this would happen" :uh:


----------



## bigswanga (Jan 23, 2003)

Noone saw the fight on the inside? they broke up some kids display from ol boy falling(trying to keep from getting whooped on)that was messed up :angry:


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SEXIA_213_@Jun 13 2005, 06:20 AM
> *I DON'T WANT 2 MENTION ANY NAMEZ BUT INSIDE SOURCEZ SAY THE RAPPER IZ OK... I HOPE YOUR LOVED ONEZ RECOVER SOON.
> [snapback]3265493[/snapback]​*




whats up girl...i didnt know you posted on this site


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Jun 13 2005, 08:31 AM
> *Noone saw the fight on the inside? they broke up some kids display from ol boy falling(trying to keep from getting whooped on)that was messed up :angry:
> [snapback]3266226[/snapback]​*


i heard about that too. thats sad for the kids.


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

sucks something like this had to happen


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

DISAPPOINTING


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

Same shit happened after the super show in vegas last year,at the after hopp.3 died and several were hurt.Shit keeps gettin worse,i don't get how poeple are so far gone they don't give a fuck about there or anyone else's life.Over fuckin what ,being a bad ass or over being from a different hood.If it were just the dumb asses killing them selves i could care less but there is always someone that has nothing to do with it that gets shot.I mean in vegas poeple had there kids with them,i'll just never get it.


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 13 2005, 09:48 AM
> *Same shit happened after the super show in vegas last year,at the after hopp.3 died and several were hurt.Shit keeps gettin worse,i don't get how poeple are so far gone they don't give a fuck about there or anyone else's life.Over fuckin what ,being a bad ass or over being from a different hood.If it were just the dumb asses killing them selves i could care less but there is always someone that has nothing to do with it that gets shot.I mean in vegas poeple had there kids with them,i'll just never get it.
> [snapback]3266572[/snapback]​*


its bad for the community as a whole....

we had just got the city to back down on a cruisin ban here, but yesterday some idiot had to cause problems by shooting at someone on the strip. Its the few bad ones that ruin it for everyone else


----------



## rollerzonlyoc2ie (Jun 29, 2004)

i feel real bad for all those hurt got news that the poeple are ok as of now not sure about the ones i dont know

well we now know that there will not be another lowrider show here in fontana thank to those that have no respect






> _Originally posted by Deville_@Jun 13 2005, 09:59 AM
> *its bad for the community as a whole....
> 
> we had just got the city to back down on a cruisin ban here, but yesterday some idiot had to cause problems by shooting at someone on the strip. Its the few bad ones that ruin it for everyone else
> [snapback]3266612[/snapback]​*


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonlyoc2ie_@Jun 13 2005, 10:04 AM
> *i feel real bad for all those hurt got news that the poeple are ok as of now not sure about the ones i dont know
> 
> well we now know that there will not be another lowrider show here in fontana thank to those that have no respect
> [snapback]3266639[/snapback]​*


yeah. its the few bad ones that choose to act up that cause problems for everyone else.


----------



## rollerzonlyoc2ie (Jun 29, 2004)

yeah bad apples exactly



> _Originally posted by Deville_@Jun 13 2005, 10:07 AM
> *yeah. its the few bad ones that choose to act up that cause problems for everyone else.
> [snapback]3266665[/snapback]​*


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

same shit that always happens at all "OUR SHOWS".......and like all know most of the time it has nothing to do w/ the real riders who actually attend the shows to see the cars and have a good time just to chill and have a few laughs w/ guys that we don't see too often or meet a few new goods friends---sup jason(notorious) johnny(73riviera) drastic car club ( bean,marvin and their other homie who's name excapes me)...........this is one of the reasons that we get to the shows early and leave early....we were out by 2:00---and funny thing was my homie said ..lets go cause things are starting to get crazy looking around here..and when we hit the parking lot we saw it coming.........like k-gee said everyone could have told you that it was going to happen and the sad part is that this stereotype always rings true no matter what.......the police presence was deep yesterday and even sitting across the street right out of the entrance....funny how things like this still happen....and people cry about how come the cops harrass us..or how come they don't have shows here or there etc...............waste..............if someone can get me contact info of the youngster who's display was damaged by those knuckle heads who ruin a good time i would like to see about chipping it to help replace it for him or her.....................peace

ps.................prayers go out for a speedy recovery to those who were hurt and not involved...........and to those who might have been hurt who were actually a part of the whole situation............."FUCK YOU".........you get no prayers from me or any of my lowrider familia !!! 

richee


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Jun 13 2005, 10:33 AM
> *same shit that always happens at all "OUR SHOWS".......and like all know most of the time it has nothing to do w/ the real riders who actually attend the shows to see the cars and have a good time just to chill and have a few laughs w/ guys that we don't see too often or meet a few new goods friends---sup jason(notorious) johnny(73riviera) drastic car club ( bean,marvin and their other homie who's name excapes me)...........this is one of the reasons that we get to the shows early and leave early....we were out by 2:00---and funny thing was my homie said ..lets go cause things are starting to get crazy looking around here..and when we hit the parking lot we saw it coming.........like k-gee said everyone could have told you that it was going to happen and the sad part is that this stereotype always rings true no matter what.......the police presence was deep yesterday and even siiting across the street right out of the entrance....funny how things like this still happen....and people cry about how come the cops harrass us..or how come they don't hvae shows here or there etc...............waste..............if someone can get me contact info of the youngster who's display was damaged by those knuckle heads who ruin a good time i would like to see about chipping it to help replace it for him or her.....................peace
> 
> richee
> [snapback]3266820[/snapback]​*



It is inevitable for something to happen. too many dudes walking around with no shirts showing of their neighborhoods.


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Jun 13 2005, 08:33 AM
> *same shit that always happens at all "OUR SHOWS".......and like all know most of the time it has nothing to do w/ the real riders who actually attend the shows to see the cars and have a good time just to chill and have a few laughs w/ guys that we don't see too often or meet a few new goods friends---sup jason(notorious) johnny(73riviera) drastic car club ( bean,marvin and their other homie who's name excapes me)...........this is one of the reasons that we get to the shows early and leave early....we were out by 2:00---and funny thing was my homie said ..lets go cause things are starting to get crazy looking around here..and when we hit the parking lot we saw it coming.........like k-gee said everyone could have told you that it was going to happen and the sad part is that this stereotype always rings true no matter what.......the police presence was deep yesterday and even siiting across the street right out of the entrance....funny how things like this still happen....and people cry about how come the cops harrass us..or how come they don't hvae shows here or there etc...............waste..............if someone can get me contact info of the youngster who's display was damaged by those knuckle heads who ruin a good time i would like to see about chipping it to help replace it for him or her.....................peace
> 
> richee
> [snapback]3266820[/snapback]​*


damn thats crazy....


----------



## rollerzonlyoc2ie (Jun 29, 2004)

nicely said my thought exactly



> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Jun 13 2005, 10:33 AM
> *same shit that always happens at all "OUR SHOWS".......and like all know most of the time it has nothing to do w/ the real riders who actually attend the shows to see the cars and have a good time just to chill and have a few laughs w/ guys that we don't see too often or meet a few new goods friends---sup jason(notorious) johnny(73riviera) drastic car club ( bean,marvin and their other homie who's name excapes me)...........this is one of the reasons that we get to the shows early and leave early....we were out by 2:00---and funny thing was my homie said ..lets go cause things are starting to get crazy looking around here..and when we hit the parking lot we saw it coming.........like k-gee said everyone could have told you that it was going to happen and the sad part is that this stereotype always rings true no matter what.......the police presence was deep yesterday and even sitting across the street right out of the entrance....funny how things like this still happen....and people cry about how come the cops harrass us..or how come they don't have shows here or there etc...............waste..............if someone can get me contact info of the youngster who's display was damaged by those knuckle heads who ruin a good time i would like to see about chipping it to help replace it for him or her.....................peace
> 
> ps.................prayers go out for a speedy recovery to those who were hurt and not involved...........and to those who might have been hurt who were actually a part of the whole situation............."FUCK YOU".........you get no prayers from me or any of my lowrider familia !!!
> ...


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonlyoc2ie_@Jun 13 2005, 08:23 AM
> *yeah bad apples exactly
> [snapback]3266768[/snapback]​*


Richee, wish Brando would have pointed you out bro.........I saw b like 10 times, lol. I could not agree with you more, I planned my trip there while the hop was going on, I think I arrived at 1 and left at 3. Not there to see the preformers, the hop or the bikini contest, just there for the cars and once I saw them all, I tried to hit the vendor booths of the people I knew and then I was out.

Sorry to hear about the shooting after the show.

I would think any event that had 10k(just a guess) plus of people in one area for more then 15 mins there would be several fights to say the least, such as concerts, professional sporting events, even smaller venues such as clubs, just about anywhere, that is just unavoidable, and it would be very rare to see a large event with out atleast one fight, otherwise they would not need security.

But the violence after the show is unfortunate to say the least, cause it sounds like several innocent bystanders were caught in the crossfire. And on top of all of that this event will be associated with the show. But its interesting at a giants game last year a 18 year old kid was beat and stabbed in the parking lot to death, but yet it did not prevent the next baseball game from going on or the SF Giants being banned from Frisco becuase of their violent fans that attend the games. Food for thought..............but the real reason why, is cause they are just looking for an excuse............You need to get politicains in office they support your views and to do that you need to vote.........


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 12 2005, 10:17 PM
> *Happened at the AMPM one of the reasons i choose not to attend some shows too many pussies that are afraid to fight and have nothing to live for, my family comes first fuck a car show
> [snapback]3264947[/snapback]​*


that's why I leave early!!!!!!!!!! I'm a bad mother fucker but I'm not bulletproof!!!!!!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

baseball is a billion dollar sport lowriding is associated with gangsters and minorities so its gonna get a bad rap. Wonder why the Super show isnt in LA anymore lol


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

That's messed up... 

Anyone want to contribute to the building up of an unlikely-to-be-popular thread even here at LIL? After stuff like this we need it even more...
*Positive Press For Lowriders*
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=183034


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 13 2005, 09:58 AM
> *baseball is a billion dollar sport lowriding is associated with gangsters and minorities so its gonna get a bad rap. Wonder why the Super show isnt in LA anymore lol
> [snapback]3266970[/snapback]​*


WHY NOT DIEGO????? THAT'S A NICE PLACE FOR A SUPER SHOW!!!!!!


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

I wonder how many cars got stolen. Security told me 40 cars were stolen last year. That was my concern when I went there, but at least I got some parking inside the show.


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

my prayer go out to all of u..its ashame that shit happens like that..nobody can just hang out and have fun anymore without having to watch your back..


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

THERE WAS LIKE 8 TO 10 FOOLS 
PUNKING ONE GUY AND THAT GUY WAS SCARE YOU COULD SEE IT IN FACE
SHIT THE FUCKERS THAT START ALL THE SHIT ARE NOT EVEN INTO LOWRIDING
AND MAYBE THEY ASK THERE MOM'S FOR MONEY TO PAY FOR THERE TICKET
I THOUGHT YOU CAN NOT WALK AROUND WITH OUT A SHIRT ON I THINK THAT
HAS A LOT TO DO WITH THE PROBLEMS THESE MOTHERFUCKER WALK AROUND
LIKE THEY ARE THE BADDESS FUCKERS ALIVE PINCHE ASSHOLE BECAUSE OF
THEM WE NO LONGER HAVE MORE SHOWS LIKE *POMONA,LOS ANGELES*, 
AND EVEN CRUIZING IS COMING TO AND END BEFORE WE KNOW IT LOWRIDING 
WILL END TOO . LIKE IT DID A COUPLE YEARS AGO . MAY BE THERE SHOULD 
BE PAROLE OFFICE WALKING AROUND AND PICKING UP THESE FUCKERS AND 
WILL ALL CAN ENJOY THE SHOW.


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

*I found this article on the internet.*

Several people shot in lot near Speedway

FONTANA - Several people were injured after a shooting in the parking lot of a fast food restaurant Sunday evening.

Specifics were not immediately available, but Fontana Police officers were near the California Speedway at 9300 Cherry Ave. for traffic control at 6:44 p.m. when they heard gun shots, said Sgt. Patrick Coughlin.

Upon further investigation they discovered that several people had been shot. Three of the shooting victims were transported to a local hospital by private vehicles, while one was taken by paramedics, he said.

The shooting occurred near the Jack in the Box at 10048 Cherry Ave.

Police took one person into custody who had a gun with him at the time, Coughlin said. Coughlin could not say with certainty whether that person was involved in the shooting.

Fontana Police Sgt. William Megenney said that a number of cars had gathered in the restaurant's parking lot from the day's Lowrider Magazine event at the nearby Speedway. It was unclear whether the people involved in the shooting were from the event.

The incident is under investigation, and no further information was available.


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VLOVE_@Jun 13 2005, 11:45 AM
> *THERE WAS LIKE 8 TO 10 FOOLS
> PUNKING ONE GUY AND THAT GUY WAS SCARE YOU COULD SEE IT IN FACE
> SHIT THE FUCKERS THAT START ALL THE SHIT ARE NOT EVEN INTO LOWRIDING
> ...


SHYT THATS TRUE ..THEY SHOULD HAVE THEM WALKING AROUND PICKN THIS FOOS UP THAT TRAVEL IN PACKS ..CUZ THATS THE ONLT TIME THEY GET BRAVE....SHYT THEY HAVE PAROLE OFFICERS WHEN THEY HAVE THE OLDIE CONCERTS AND THEY PICK UP ALOT OF THEM FOOS ...

HOPE ITS NOT THE END FOR FONTANA FOR HAVEING SHOWS..


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

well at least what was posted from the media didnt make it seem like it was LOWRIDER related..lol..


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by luvregals_@Jun 13 2005, 03:38 PM
> *well at least what was posted from the media didnt make it seem like it was LOWRIDER related..lol..
> [snapback]3268076[/snapback]​*


not yet :uh:


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

ITS SO.CAL,,,,,AND ITS BEEN HAPPING FOR 30 YEARS, IF YOU DONT KNO BY NOW...ITS NEVER GOING TO STOP!-----AND ITS SAD, BUT ITS LIFE


----------



## FloRida (Jan 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 13 2005, 10:58 AM
> *baseball is a billion dollar sport lowriding is associated with gangsters and minorities so its gonna get a bad rap. Wonder why the Super show isnt in LA anymore lol
> [snapback]3266970[/snapback]​*


Exactly i was at the LA show with my primo and its some scary shit to hear fuckin bullets whizing by your head and your like what the fuck i didnt come here for this,its a fuckin shame. But the shit wont end,thats the real sad part about it.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

It really dont have anything to do with lowriding. It has to do with gangs. Chicanos love lowriders. Unfortunately, there's alot of Chicanos that grow up around gangs too. It will never stop until gangs stop. Thats just how it is. Keep riding.


----------



## rollerzonlyoc2ie (Jun 29, 2004)

i would like to donate to the rebuild of the kids that got there displays ruined call me up 

714-863-2199


----------



## Top_Dog_Calistyle (Jun 8, 2003)

Damn this bullshit makes me hesitant to drive 9+ hours to the upcoming san diego show :uh: 




but Im also gonna be kickin it with my daughter that weekend !! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Gangs To Grace is also willing to Help with the kids displays. It's a shame that it only takes a few to mess it up for all. I just don't want those kids getting caught up in this kind of drama. They need to see that it's about family and not neighborhoods...


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 13 2005, 05:17 AM
> *Happened at the AMPM one of the reasons i choose not to attend some shows too many pussies that are afraid to fight and have nothing to live for, my family comes first fuck a car show
> [snapback]3264947[/snapback]​*


very well said,
some shows just ain't worth the risk.

i was at the show for 3 hours and we left.


----------



## chelita (Jun 20, 2004)

My hubby and me went there but we also left early! When we were leaving we saw Homeboyz and Vanessa coming in and we saw these guys coming in with no shirts like 4 or 5 and my husband right away said ahh shit here comes trouble! and then we saw later that there was a shoot out I wonder if the same guys had to do anything with it! :dunno:


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 12 2005, 10:17 PM
> *Happened at the AMPM one of the reasons i choose not to attend some shows too many pussies that are afraid to fight and have nothing to live for, my family comes first fuck a car show
> [snapback]3264947[/snapback]​*


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 13 2005, 02:44 PM
> *ITS SO.CAL,,,,,AND ITS BEEN HAPPING FOR 30 YEARS, IF YOU DONT KNO BY NOW...ITS NEVER GOING TO STOP!-----AND ITS SAD, BUT ITS LIFE
> [snapback]3268130[/snapback]​*


you're right on the money keith

 LIFE


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2005)

I had a good time at the show, and met some cool ass people, we left around 4 so we wouldnt have to worry about traffic.




But luckily leaving early might have saved us from more than just traffic.






It sucks to see HUMANS act like that, and what sucks the most is when INNOCENT people get shot.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

:angry: That's fuck-up to hear the same'ol shit with the bangers. I've lost a family memeber and a friend of the family to this crazy shit, both innocent by standers, wrong place wrong time. Shit happens. My prayers go out to those innocent and as it's been stated here, the ones who started it just don't have a clue, but most likey nothing happened to them.. The shit just get's deeper.. Homie Styln 69 Impala


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chelita_@Jun 13 2005, 05:50 PM
> *My hubby and me went there but we also left early! When we were leaving we saw Homeboyz and Vanessa coming in and we saw these guys coming in with no shirts like 4 or 5 and my husband right away said ahh shit here comes trouble! and then we saw later that there was a shoot out I wonder if the same guys had to do anything with it!  :dunno:
> [snapback]3268802[/snapback]​*


JUST LITTLE HOMIES.....NOT ANYONE I KNOW WAS INVOLED


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonlyoc2ie_@Jun 12 2005, 10:02 PM
> *have you guys all heard there was a terrible aftermath of shooting after the show my friends was struck by a passing bullit  there at the hospital right now with a bullet to his head and a friends in critical condition due to stupid asshole that always fuck it up for everyone garantee there wont be a show at fontana again
> 
> lets all thank the asshole can you
> ...




I'M VERY SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT YOUR FRIENDS , I HOPE 
EVERYTHING IS OK WITH THEM & I HOPE THEY MAKE A 
SPEEDY RECOVERY . 


ALSO CONGRATS ON YOUR TROPHIE @ THE SHOW :thumbsup:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 13 2005, 10:00 PM
> *JUST LITTLE HOMIES.....NOT ANYONE I KNOW WAS INVOLED
> [snapback]3269725[/snapback]​*


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

IT WAS A RAP CREW (HAD TO BE AT LEAST 20 DEEP) GETTIN INTO IT WITH SOME OTHER FOOS. THEY WERE DIRECTLY ACROSS THE STEET FROM JACK IN THE BOX WHEN THE NAVI DROVE BY AND SAID OR THREW SOMETHIN THEIR WAY AND THE RAP CREW THREW BEERS AT IT. I GUESS THE OTHER FOOS AT THE JACK IN THE BOX KNEW THE FOOS IN THE NAVI AND THEY STARTED THROWIN BEERS AT EACH OTHER FROM ACROSS THE STREET. THEY WENT BACK AND FORTH THROWIN BEER AND THEN ALL OF A SUDDEN SOMEONE LEFT OFF AT LEAST 10 ROUNDS. I COULD HAVE EASILY BEEN HIT. I WAS DRIVING ALMOST IN THE MIDDLE OF WHERE THE 2 GROUPS WERE GOIN AT IT. I BUSTED A U AND DROVE THE ON THE WRONG SIDE OF THE STREET TO GET THE FUCK OUT. ITS SAD PEOPLE CANT GET TOGETHER AND HAVE A GOOD TIME WITHOUT SOMEBODY FUCKING IT UP. I HOPE NOBODY GOT KILLED AND A SPEEDY RECOVERY FOR ANY INNOCENT VICTIMS WHO WERE HURT. 

ANYONE WANT ME TO LEAVE THE NAMES OF THOSE WHO WERE INVILVED PM ME AND ILL TAKE IT OUT.


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

lol TOO LATE


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## MiaBaby (Mar 7, 2005)

my prayers go out to everyone who was involved. hope everyone pulls through.
we were at a small show a few yrs ago with my nephews and guns popped off right by a lil kid. People will never grow up.
God bless


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MiaBaby_@Jun 14 2005, 12:29 AM
> *my prayers go out to everyone who was involved. hope everyone pulls through.
> we were at a small show a few yrs ago with my nephews and guns popped off right by a lil kid. People will never grow up.
> God bless
> [snapback]3270357[/snapback]​*


NOT TO MENTION ALL THE HOUSES NEAR BY. I CUT THREW THE SIDE STREETS A FEW TIMES TO AVOID THE TRAFFIC ON CHERRY AVE AND LOT OF KIDS WERE OUTSIDE PLAYING. ONE HOUSE THAT WASNT THAT FAR FROM THE INCIDENT HAD LOTS OF PEOPLE OUTSIDE (PARTY OR QUINCINERA). SAD SAD SAD


----------



## rollerzonlyoc2ie (Jun 29, 2004)

thank you angelo for the props

im really sad by all of this but the aftermath is over now we ust move on and help the kids that lost all there stuff in the show with the fight that broke out



> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jun 13 2005, 10:38 PM
> *I'M VERY SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT YOUR FRIENDS , I HOPE
> EVERYTHING IS OK WITH THEM & I HOPE THEY MAKE A
> SPEEDY RECOVERY .
> ...


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonlyoc2ie_@Jun 14 2005, 12:03 AM
> *thank you angelo for the props
> 
> im really sad by all of this but the aftermath is over now we ust move on and help the kids that lost all there stuff in the show with the fight that broke out
> [snapback]3270539[/snapback]​*



YES IT IS A VERY SAD THING THAT A KIDS HARD WORK & DEDICATION
ON HIS BIKE WAS DESTROYED BECAUSE OF A FIGHT THAT BROKE OUT .
DO YOU OR ANY 1 KNOW WHAT BIKE CLUB THEY ARE IN OR WHO'S
BIKE'S WERE RUINED ????


----------



## rollerzonlyoc2ie (Jun 29, 2004)

im still waiting for my homie to get back to me to let me know

i will let you know when i find out ok



> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jun 14 2005, 01:07 AM
> *YES IT IS A VERY SAD THING THAT A KIDS HARD WORK & DEDICATION
> ON HIS BIKE WAS DESTROYED BECAUSE OF A FIGHT THAT BROKE OUT .
> DO YOU OR ANY 1 KNOW WHAT BIKE CLUB THEY ARE IN OR WHO'S
> ...


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonlyoc2ie_@Jun 14 2005, 12:09 AM
> *im still waiting for my homie to get back to me to let me know
> 
> i will let you know when i find out ok
> [snapback]3270560[/snapback]​*




THANK YOU I WOULD HIGHLY APPRECIATE IT .


:biggrin:


----------



## MiaBaby (Mar 7, 2005)

yea let me or post in here where i can send some money for the kids


----------



## mustangsalli (Nov 17, 2002)

This will be my SEVENTH YEAR in attendance at the LRM tour stop in San Diego and we have NEVER had ANY of the instances(ie shootings,ruining displays,stealing cars,etc.)Now don't get me wrong because we have had some fights and stabbings with locals during picnics but as for car shows........the last show that was broken up that I can remember was the Majestics CC show in 98 at Southwestern High.
Everbody gets along in the lowrider community EXTREMELY WELL here and that includes all the shades of brown,black,white,yellow,pink,purple.......
Plus the cops here know to expect SOME cruzing after the show and actually are more tolerant.

Matter of fact....in the upcoming SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA LOWRIDER FESTIVAL event that will be held in August at the Coors Amphitheatre we are toying with the idea of renting a private lot to have a hop at after the show and informing SDPD so that they have to remain "hands-off" during the hours of property rental service.Look for future info on this event starting in July-the venue can hold as many cars as the LRM show and will also pay out on a Hydraulics and Airbag Hop with cash plus(I CAN'T SAY ITS A SECRET !!!),current hip-hop artists,bikini contest,etc....

Back to the original subject at hand....I am of course filled with the deepest sympathy for those affected by the recent incident in Fontana and I would like to extend my thoughts and prayers to them and their loved ones as well.
It saddens me even more to see a "bad taste for lowriding" left in the mouths of the general public with thanks to our media and those that participated in the shooting and fight during the event.

In conclusion, I look forward to meeting/seeing all/some of you in Diego on the 26th and again I extend my hospitality of a place to crash(I live 10 minutes from the LRM show),a ride from or to the airport(15 minutes),clubbing downtown(10 minutes)etc....ALWAYS HAVE.......ALWAYS WILL......and I KNOW that I can count on you guys and gals to help support keeping it a "drama free" event in San Diego !!!!!!!!


MUSTANG SALLI


----------



## E Money408 (Oct 11, 2004)

WHY NOT HAVE A SUPER SHOW HERE IN NOR CAL WE DON'T HAVE STUFF LIKE THAT HAPPEN(IT'S HAPPEN'S BUT RARELY).


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jun 13 2005, 10:36 AM
> *It is inevitable for something to happen. too many dudes walking around with no shirts showing of their neighborhoods.
> [snapback]3266836[/snapback]​*


Thats the Bottom line.
This is how shit has always been/and always will be here in Cali.
Its a damn shame cause it fucks it up for everyone else.


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by E Money408_@Jun 14 2005, 06:09 AM
> *WHY NOT HAVE A SUPER SHOW HERE IN NOR CAL WE DON'T HAVE STUFF LIKE THAT HAPPEN(IT'S HAPPEN'S BUT RARELY).
> [snapback]3271176[/snapback]​*


thats a good idea...but think about it... THERE WOULD BE OTHER KINDS OF SHIT TO WORRY ABOUT.....


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by luvregals_@Jun 14 2005, 09:01 AM
> *thats a good idea...but think about it... THERE WOULD BE OTHER KINDS OF SHIT TO WORRY ABOUT.....
> [snapback]3271288[/snapback]​*


VERY TRUE.
Like I said,its nothing new,but its a shame that no one in Cali can get along with eachother.


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

its fucked up cuz we all know most of us could walk amongst eachother and not have problems cuz we're there for the love of the game but then you got all the little wanna be's who dont even know shit about the sport that go there just to show off there gang signs. a bunch of bull shit. thats one of the main thing the more i start to read about other states happenings you never hear as much b.s. goin on as much as cali. i guess it comes with the territorry.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2005)

O well, been going on forever, will never stop. important to know when to leave, and where not to kick it afterwards. really i am surprised that more violence doesn't jump off. Gangstees with no shirts, pretty women, Lowriders in an open area is a recipe for disaster.....


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2005)

damn, server :angry:


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2005)

again :angry:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jun 14 2005, 12:25 PM
> *O well, been going on forever, will never stop. important to know when to leave, and where not to kick it afterwards. really i am surprised that more violence doesn't jump off. Gangstees with no shirts, pretty women, Lowriders in an open area is a recipe for disaster.....
> [snapback]3271983[/snapback]​*


DIPPINIT YOUR A


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jun 14 2005, 12:28 PM
> *DIPPINIT YOUR A
> [snapback]3271995[/snapback]​*



aren't you the manager at you job??? shouldn't you be working to rip people off???


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jun 14 2005, 12:30 PM
> *aren't you the manager at you job??? shouldn't you be working to rip people off???
> [snapback]3272013[/snapback]​*


NO HOE...IM OFF TODAY.
DIPPINIT I FOUND ANOTHER PICTURE OF YOU.


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mustangsalli_@Jun 14 2005, 06:20 AM
> *This will be my SEVENTH YEAR in attendance at the LRM tour stop in San Diego and we have NEVER had ANY of the instances(ie shootings,ruining displays,stealing cars,etc.)N
> [snapback]3271028[/snapback]​*



not true, was a fight last year, the year before that and the year before that (maybe four years ago) Mario De Alba Sr had his car landed on during a fight. also things get stolen everywhere, even at non lrm shows. just seems like more at the shows, especially Fontana/San Berdo


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

i rather have a fight rather then bullets flying and having innocent people get hit. I think in san diego it s a little different as far as gangs shooting each other.(mexican gangs) There is alot of policatics involed when gangs in sd shoot each other.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

There will not be any shooting in SD SHow...anyone start shooting will get shot at :uh:


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixduece619_@Jun 14 2005, 12:14 PM
> *i rather have a fight rather then bullets flying and having innocent people get hit. I think in san diego it s a little different as far as gangs shooting each other.(mexican gangs) There is alot of policatics involed when gangs in sd shoot each other.
> [snapback]3272248[/snapback]​*


AND THE SAME IN LA/IE...THE DRIVE BY RULE,IS STILL IN MOTION.. :0


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jun 14 2005, 11:45 PM
> *There will not be any shooting in SD SHow...anyone start shooting will get shot at :uh:
> [snapback]3274842[/snapback]​*


THE SHOWS IN SD ALWAYS SEEM TO BE A BIT MORE CIVILIZED. I HAD A BAD FEELING ABOUT FONTANA WEEKES BEFORE THE SHOW.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Jun 14 2005, 10:59 PM
> *THE SHOWS IN SD ALWAYS SEEM TO BE A BIT MORE CIVILIZED. I HAD A BAD FEELING ABOUT FONTANA WEEKES BEFORE THE SHOW.
> [snapback]3274923[/snapback]​*


ur right Bro, a few who claims, but not too many incidents...a place to settle down if you have a family....more mellow.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

I think they should move the show to Arizona, or into Texas, like a half way point for everyone. San Antonio would be a good place, you won't have all that shit going on. But it is sad that folks can't just leave shit alone, and just fight. I like Florida, we aint got shit like that over here. If fools got problems they just fight, that is it. Maybe we aint got all the top cars out here, but why spend all that money on fixing your ride if:
1. You can't show it cause fools is tripping.
2. You don't want to take it cause you afraid someone is gonna steal it.
3. You get shot after a show.


----------



## 83Coupe (Aug 19, 2002)

^^^
I was just out there and had the opportunity to visit a couple of shops there. Just visiting those two shops and getting to see quality lowriders in the build stage, not just sitting on stands at a show is such a different feeling that it cannot be described. It sucked knowing that I won't see anything like that here. 

However, on the flipside of that, I appreciate that I don't have to put up with the same crap, I can take my car out, not worry about getting harrassed by police (most love seeing it because its something different here), and I don't have to worry about all the stupid violence.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

I have done several Projects, so I know all the work, and time that goes into these cars, but I stay over here for now


----------



## KERN_COUNTYS_FINEST (May 17, 2005)

WASNT THE FONTANA KING OF THE STREETS SHOW?


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

SMILEY HOW DID YOU DO ! :biggrin:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Jun 15 2005, 10:11 AM
> * San Antonio would be a good place, you won't have all that shit going on.  [snapback]3275946[/snapback]​*


DJ Quik said San Antonio was just like Compton..


----------



## rollerzonlyoc2ie (Jun 29, 2004)

i think we have issues where ever we go and that sad



> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jun 15 2005, 01:01 PM
> *DJ Quik said San Antonio was just like Compton..
> [snapback]3276980[/snapback]​*


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VLOVE_@Jun 15 2005, 10:37 AM
> *SMILEY HOW DID YOU DO !  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3276346[/snapback]​*


well you know


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jun 15 2005, 02:01 PM
> *DJ Quik said San Antonio was just like Compton..
> [snapback]3276980[/snapback]​*


every town has an elm street but not a freddy kruger...

know what i mean

shit pops off in tx too, yougins trying to prove something i guess


----------



## rollerzonlyoc2ie (Jun 29, 2004)

and it really need some attention to help stop all of this but not enough poeple care



> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 16 2005, 01:48 AM
> *every town has an elm street but not a freddy kruger...
> 
> know what i mean
> ...


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jun 15 2005, 02:01 PM
> *DJ Quik said San Antonio was just like Compton..
> [snapback]3276980[/snapback]​*


Yeah he probably said that cause there is alot of Crips in San Antonio. But they are doing a different thing out there. They aint got all that drama there.


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

no disrespect cause i know florida and texas have some clean cars but if they moved the super show out of the west coast they as might as not even call it the supershow


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

It is not about disrecting for Florida, we know that we do not have the facilities to produce cars like Cali. We got too many old folks out here that won't let you mess up the ozone layer.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Jun 16 2005, 03:04 PM
> *It is not about disrecting for Florida, we know that we do not have the facilities to produce cars like Cali.  We got too many old folks out here that won't let you mess up the ozone layer.
> [snapback]3281242[/snapback]​*




I saw one car that is getting ready to give Miami alot of respect from the entire world, I looked at the car for 3 days straight and was still finding modifications.


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

ive never been to san diego but the last 2 small shows around here there have been shootings...and this is oklahoma city. im not sure a new location will help much there is ignorance everywhere you go.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Gotta give MIA there props, they are doing some big things down there for sure.


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Jun 16 2005, 01:11 PM
> *I saw one car that is getting ready to give Miami alot of respect from the entire world, I looked at the car for 3 days straight and was still finding modifications.
> [snapback]3281269[/snapback]​*



thats right :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## MonteMan (Feb 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Jun 16 2005, 02:40 PM
> *thats right :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3281490[/snapback]​*



Can we get a sneak peak :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MonteMan_@Jun 16 2005, 04:30 PM
> *Can we get a sneak peak  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3281891[/snapback]​*


you can have all the peeks you want at san diego show


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Jun 16 2005, 05:52 PM
> *you can have all the peeks you want at san diego show
> [snapback]3282278[/snapback]​*


    

:thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Jun 16 2005, 04:40 PM
> *thats right :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3281490[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## rollerzonlyoc2ie (Jun 29, 2004)

:0 :0 




> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 16 2005, 07:42 PM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]3282761[/snapback]​*


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Jun 16 2005, 12:11 PM
> *I saw one car that is getting ready to give Miami alot of respect from the entire world, I looked at the car for 3 days straight and was still finding modifications.
> [snapback]3281269[/snapback]​*



YUP FO SHO THATS FUKER IS BADASS ...I LIKE THE MODS THEY DID ..


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Jun 16 2005, 01:40 PM
> *thats right :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3281490[/snapback]​*



going to catch your eye and keep you there with the good detail


----------



## Twistid (Jul 23, 2002)

so who was the rapper that got shot!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Any word on the Kids displays?


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

drop them guns and get your ride on.thats what it's all about.sorry to hear that.i hope your friends makes it thru ok


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twistid_@Jun 18 2005, 01:14 PM
> *so who was the rapper that got shot!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?
> [snapback]3290256[/snapback]​*


 :uh:


----------



## solow73 (Jun 2, 2005)

F.Y.I. No disrespect to S.D. , But in 90 to 92 there was a highly publicized shoot out at the San diego LRM show. I was at my first and last L.A. LRM show in 96 or 97(drove 200 miles). There were at least a hundred people fighting in the arena, prior to the bikini contest, and they ended the show early and kicked everyone out. It's bullshit, gangsters dont care about our cause, and fuck up our goals and image, because law enforcement and the media lump us together. I'm a lowrider for life since 1972, and people always ask me whats the difference between a lowrider and a cholo? I tell them lowriders are about friendly competition, cruising, passing the culture onto family and friends in a positive manner, comaraderie, and cholos just happen to love lowriders and show up to our events and cruises, but usually will bang if theres a rival varrio or known enemies,and dont give a fuck about the consequences. Califas lowriders need to pull together as one official organization in order to make important positive change and growth to our lifestyle. Dont get me wrong, I have been riding with no concern for mainstram popularity, and will continue. But our Lifestyle is treated with intense racism, and prejudice in this state, we are the outlaws. Rodders and bikers used to be outlaws, but have managed to become accepted, by society and the media. Lowriding is just as exciting, if not more, and we should have our own shows on Discovery, MTV, and the Speed Channel. I gaurantee the world would love us. For example, I live next to Pismo Beach, where this weekend we just had one of the biggest yearly rod shows, I cruised through in my primered, no upholstery, juiced 73 Caprice, and had a huge positive, reaction from the mainstream crowd, cheering and screaming as i hit the switches. My 10 year old son was passenger, and the crowd cheered for him to hit switches, so i handed him the switches and got a great response. I got puuled over for 3 wheelin', but I told the cop I was just havin fun with my son, and he let me go, he was cool.I used to get ticketed, and harrassed, frequently for lowridin. Theres enough of us, and our family and friends, to get past these difficultys, and enjoy peace and freedom in our lifestyle, and share equality with our other motorsport brothers.


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

I DONT CARE HOW UNITED U ARE THERE'S ALWAYS GONNA BE A FEW KNUCKLEHEADS THAT ATTEND SHOWS FOR THE WRONG REASONS. I CANT SPEAK FOR HOW IT WAS IN THE 90'S CUZ I DIDNT START ATTENDING TILL 2000, MAYBE 2001 BUT BEFORE FONTANA I HARDLY SAW ANY BEEF OR VIOLENCE AT ANY OF THE BIG SHOWS. PEOPLE FOR THE MOST PART HAVE BEEN COO AND HAVE SET ASIDE VARRIO BEEFS DURING SHOWS. ALTHOUGH SAD, I DO THINK SECURITY HAS ALSO DONE A GOOD JOB AS WELL. I JUST HOPE WUT HAPPENED IN FONTANA WAS JUST ONE OF THOSE THINGS AND WILL NEVER HAPPEN AT ANOTHER SHOW AGAIN.


----------



## solow73 (Jun 2, 2005)

I guess we cant control who shows up, or their actions, but we can control where we go. I just think Lowriders need to take it to the next level, life is about progression. We dont have to take the back seat any more.


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

WELL SAID


----------



## rollerzonlyoc2ie (Jun 29, 2004)

very well said



> _Originally posted by solow73_@Jun 22 2005, 12:04 AM
> *I guess we cant control who shows up, or their actions, but we can control where we go. I just think Lowriders need to take it to the next level, life is about progression. We dont have to take the back seat any more.
> [snapback]3305006[/snapback]​*


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mustangsalli_@Jun 14 2005, 10:20 AM
> *This will be my SEVENTH YEAR in attendance at the LRM tour stop in San Diego and we have NEVER had ANY of the instances(ie shootings,ruining displays,stealing cars,etc.)*


last year there was 2 separate shootings after...no one was hurt tho...


----------

